# My hamstrings hurt like hell.



## themamasan (Oct 11, 2005)

When I work out my legs by doing squats, the next 3-4 days my hamstrings are so sore that I can barely sit myself down without bracing myself.  I have extremely tight hamstrings, and as a result puts a lot of pressure on my knees when I squat.  The amount of weight I do for squats is a f&@$#*% joke.  I want to start working legs at least once a week in order for my upper body to grow, and of course have stronger legs.

My concern is that my quads ( the muscle I assume I am targeting to grow ) is barely sore at all.  But, my hamstrings and groin muscles hurt like hell.  Does this sound right?


----------



## * Legion * (Oct 11, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> When I work out my legs by doing squats, the next 3-4 days my hamstrings are so sore that I can barely sit myself down without bracing myself.  I have extremely tight hamstrings, and as a result puts a lot of pressure on my knees when I squat.  The amount of weight I do for squats is a f&@$#*% joke.  I want to start working legs at least once a week in order for my upper body to grow, and of course have stronger legs.
> 
> My concern is that my quads ( the muscle I assume I am targeting to grow ) is barely sore at all.  But, my hamstrings and groin muscles hurt like hell.  Does this sound right?




Try front squats.  I have stopped back squats for a month and notice that my quads are more fired than ever... my hams dont hurt as much, i got what you did for a while.  Hit the deads.. romanian deads, s.l. deads... sumo style deads do it for me.


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> When I work out my legs by doing squats, the next 3-4 days my hamstrings are so sore that I can barely sit myself down without bracing myself.  I have extremely tight hamstrings, and as a result puts a lot of pressure on my knees when I squat.  The amount of weight I do for squats is a f&@$#*% joke.  I want to start working legs at least once a week in order for my upper body to grow, and of course have stronger legs.
> 
> My concern is that my quads ( the muscle I assume I am targeting to grow ) is barely sore at all.  But, my hamstrings and groin muscles hurt like hell.  Does this sound right?



how wide is your stance when squating ?  you also need to start stretching out after leg training.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> how wide is your stance when squating ?  you also need to start stretching out after leg training.



Shoulder width.  I don't stretch afterwards, but did before my workout.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 11, 2005)

try putting something underneath you heels when you do your squats...it puts more tension on oyour quads


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> Shoulder width.  I don't stretch afterwards, but did before my workout.


   Stretching _before _a workout is counterproductive, it reduces your tendons' ability to stretch.  It may also increase the chance of injury.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

Try front squats or one-legged squats.  One of those might yield you better results.


----------



## themamasan (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Stretching _before _a workout is counterproductive, it reduces your tendons' ability to stretch.  It may also increase the chance of injury.



Yeah...I heard that before and I never stretch on any other exercise.  But when I don't stretch before squats or any kind of leg press, it feels as though my knees are going to shatter.  It puts so much pressure on them it is unbearable.

I think I might have to get into Yoga.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> Yeah...I heard that before and I never stretch on any other exercise. But when I don't stretch before squats or any kind of leg press, it feels as though my knees are going to shatter. It puts so much pressure on them it is unbearable.
> 
> I think I might have to get into Yoga.


 I assume that you do warm up?


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

themamasan said:
			
		

> Yeah...I heard that before and I never stretch on any other exercise.  But when I don't stretch before squats or any kind of leg press, it feels as though my knees are going to shatter.  It puts so much pressure on them it is unbearable.
> 
> I think I might have to get into Yoga.



how many warm-up sets do you do ?


----------



## themamasan (Oct 11, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I assume that you do warm up?



Yeah, I warm up on all my exercises.  Usually after a warmup set on anything but the "squat" I don't feel any pain or muscle fatigue at all.

During my stretches I will just do squats with no weight in between to get warmed up.  Then....
I "warmup" with 135lbs on the squat.  My quads don't feel anything.  My knees hurt, and my hamstrings and groin area feel like I just squatted with an elephant on my shoulders.  When I go to get under the bar to do my next sets, I have to fight off cramps in my hamstrings before I get started.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

Drop the stretching and try three sets of warm ups.  Plus, take some Glucosamine for your joints.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, and from what I understand, cramping could be the symptom of a vitamin or mineral deficiency.


----------

